# Worktop Bracket



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , not sure if this is the right place as im new to the site and not 100% on comp but here goes, I have a Autotrail cheyenne 696 g se.
I am after a bracket that fixes to the side of the sink that the worktop from the sink slides into top form extra worktop space , would you know what I mean as all my other avenues have been exhausted .

If you sell one how much and if not do you know where I will get one .

Kind regards.

Rob.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi not sure what your door handles under beds are like,but a friend of ours uses these to do the job you say....they are the long steel variety.
Regards Margaret


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi try here page 112.
http://www.caktanks.com/CAK - Download Catalogue.htm
clive


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , thanks for the reply , not really what I need , so the search continues ......thanks again .

Rob.


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi
I used this for exactly the same purpose. One part on the cabinet the other on the table top. slide in or hook in take your choice.
Cheap enough to give it a try.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/product_28608/table_strip_beige.aspx

Regards
Jobla :lol:


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , Thanks for the reply , looks good and will think about it , but would prefer it in aluminium if at all possible .

Regards .

Rob.


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi again
Never seen it in metal, but if its strength you are worried about this is fairly substantial. The colour also helps it to be fitted to the unit quite unobtrusively.

Regards
jobla :wink:


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Extra Space*

Hi there, do know what you on about, had that in my dakota 05 model, if i was you i would ring autotrail, or find a breakers, very handy to have, miss it in my new mohawk.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok will give it a whirl  

Rob.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think this and
this

is what you mean.Click on the photos for a good close up.

The aluminium strips were provided unfitted by Autotrail with the new motorhome.The reasoning was that the new owner could decide where they wanted them fitting.

To source some of these strips you will have to get in touch with the Autotrail spares dept.I have found them to be very helpful in the past.

Autotrail after sales................... 01472 571003


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , thanks for the reply , they are exactly what I want .......there is a god :lol: .

Regards.

Rob.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

also good for any sort of spare part are O'Learys of Hull - they seem to have an endless supply of just the right thing, even stuff from years ago.

Good luck


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Found their website

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

You never know might be useful for other things in the future


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Carprus,

If you have no luck with Auto-Trail, I've got a pair of unused strips from my previous 696G, £15 plus post or collected from West Mids.

Roger


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Carprus,

Sorry, brain fade! It's one piece, 1m long which you cut to suit, so ten quid plus post.

Roger


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , is it the female ie the one that attaches to the cupboards? as I have the male part which is attached to the worktop .

Regards.

Rob.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Rob,

Yes, it's the piece that screws on to the cupboards. 

Roger


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , I will take that then Roger , have sent you a PM .


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

AWWWW IN THAT NICE.  
what a result wot a forum. :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> I think this and
> this
> 
> is what you mean.Click on the photos for a good close up.
> ...


Those pics show an exceptionally good idea!! Must see if I can figure something out in my van, though I've very little vertical space I could hang somehting on. Thanks, wakk44.


----------

